# Before & After Photo Contest ... Win an Bosch Power Box Radio for Christmas!



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, just in time for the holidays....

*The Before & After Photo Contest! :jester: *

*SO, WHAT'S THE PRIZE?*









*Bosch PB10-CD Power Box Radio with CD *


Hopefully one of you will either enjoy the prize for yourself or know someone who would like one for *Christmas*. 

*SO, HOW DO YOU WIN?*

The contest runs from 11/15/06 to midnight 12/14/2006. 

This thread will act as the offical contest thread. 
*To enter post a before and after photo and a breif description of a job you have completed recently. You can enter as many times as you wish but each post/entry must have a before and after photo and description of the work done.*

That's it!

There will be one winner at the end of the contest and we will have a random drawling at the end to determin who it is. Each post has a number assigned to it in the upper right hand corner of the post and I'm going to put a bunch of number in a hat and pull one. So,* the more entries you have the better the chance you have to win.*

One of the purposes of this contest is to spread the word about ContractorTalk.com and to encourage more posting so we hope you will *tell your friends.*

Thanks, and I look forward to seeing *A TON* your entries! :thumbup: 

*And a personal note from my lawyer: *



> Contest & Sweepstakes Rules:





> 1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. Promotion begins at 12:01 a.m. (EST) on 11/16/2006 and ends at 11:59 p.m. (EST) on 12/14/2006.
> 2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
> Method One (1): As a Member of ContractorTalk.com you must post a before and after photo of a contruction or remodeling job you have done and a breif description of the job. Each VALID entry provides one (1) opportunity to win. Every new valid post in the contest thread equals a valid entry in the sweepstakes. The participant with the highest number of VALID entries at the contest end will have the largest chance of being chosen by random drawing. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur.
> 3) PRIZES: (1) Grand Prize: Bosch Power Box Radio . No substitution, cash alternative or transfer of any prize is permitted, except Sponsor may, at its discretion, substitute a prize of equal or greater value. If a winner cannot accept prize, then prize will be forfeited and awarded to an alternate winner.
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, Since moderators are not paid staff they are welcome to enter this contest and I really hope they do!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

What's a NANO? Anything like an 8-track? :jester: :w00t:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> What's a NANO? Anything like an 8-track? :jester: :w00t:


I may be able to send an equal or lesser valued prize from Amazon.com if you have no desire for a Nano... but yes.. it's exactly like an 8-track


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Just fool'n around. Ol'#2 won the IPOD at her convention last year, just another expensive toy that never gets used. It's probably 'stored' with the old PDA's, cell phones and other crap that we never have the time to learn how to use.

I do have I-tunes on the 'puter and use it to burn discs, pretty good for me!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Not sure of a NANO, but this is a pic I found of someone's NANA:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm closer to that than the other side of the coin!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Alright Alright... I upgraded the prize a bit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Alright Alright... I upgraded the prize a bit.


I don't like prizes that start with the letter "B". Can you change it again?


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Any chance there will ever be a contest eligible to us Canadian folk?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Danahy said:


> Any chance there will ever be a contest eligible to us Canadian folk?


Can I ship to Canada... join on in!


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Can I ship to Canada... join on in!


sweeeeeeeeeet!

Now here's a question;
My camera takes photos at like 4 or 5 megs, how do I upload them to here ?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Danahy said:


> sweeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> Now here's a question;
> My camera takes photos at like 4 or 5 megs, how do I upload them to here ?


Down load http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

and follow these instructions http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

on how to use the image reducer for Windows XP.

Does that help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Dam it, if I only took them pics before I finshed :wallbash: and a nother thing you could do is do it by trade. And I had to a report and I did it on the box, you can drop that thing from 15' up!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

*Cabinet refacing*

Here is a cabinet refacing that I did. I got the job after they had me build the island cabinet first.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

*Staircase*

Here is a staircase I built and installed. 



















Come on guys, lets see some work.:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Very nice work Dave!

Congratulations... you currently have a 2 in 2 chance of winning the new Radio


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

*Cabinets*

How about a 3 in 3 chance. Here is a set of cabinets a couple wanted me to build. They were doing everything else. I just did the cabinets and solid wood bar top.



















This is all I had. I'm bad about not getting any before pictures. I've got some work coming up and you bet I'll get some before and after.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

That's good enough for before and after for me. I just want to see work in progress so I know someone didn't just find an image online and say "I DID THAT"


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm sure alot of the deck guys will chime in soon enough. Might be kinda tough for the sparky's on the board though.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

That is awesome Bob! 
I'm actually glad you made the outline. I didn't see just how much you change the roof line before you did that.

Very Nice Work!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

A few more to get the scale of the addition.

Bob


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

A simple colour wash finish for a customer...


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

SWEET! Glad to see some paint jobs showing up


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

This one was a little girl had drawn a sketch, and mom wanted me to put in on the wall to scale...


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

This job was for BM, took my before shots, then found my after shots posted in the BM 2005 Calendar October...


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just another B & A shot of a bedroom


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Before & After of a Living Rm with accent.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nathan, that microsoft pic resizer thing works like a charm... tks.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Wow...I'm so glad Danahy is not my neighborhood competition!--- Dude, nice work....

I'll see what I can dig up...I just bought a good digital last week--before that, it was cell phone and 35mm pics...ugg


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Love that kids' drawing idea.

Here's a recent painting/restoration job. This doesn't come close to Kelly's Victorian, but if you don't post, you can't win!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*Wallpaper removal, nasty plaster walls underneath, nice BM paint finish*

you're looking at some walls that dont look as bad as the repairs they called for...the point--wallpaper is sometimes done to hide, not decorate:whistling 

the 2 circles in the pic are light issues with the camera

ps- I know this aint winnin'--just thought I'd participate


----------



## Mrhandy (Mar 19, 2005)

*More Here*

Bathroom


----------



## Mrhandy (Mar 19, 2005)

Kitchen Before


----------



## Mrhandy (Mar 19, 2005)

The Final Product


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

This is before














This is after








This was a fairly low budget project, but had a dramatic change when completed.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

In the same house, this was the original _Master Bath_, a mere closet with a toilet and sink hung on the wall.

Before








After:[/ATTACH]

With shower addition and area for sink added.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Didn't have a picture of the burned out trailer house - so this is as close as it gets.
I started on this job only donating a design - ended up building the whole thing.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Existing log house - to more of a contemporary. Also a full interior remodel - I may enter the kitchen but doubt anyone will believe it


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok, if we're going for most dramatic change, I've got a couple that might work. I'll start with this recent one. 

This was a smoke damage job I did a couple months ago I think. This is the before picture, taken in broad daylight with two large windows open just to my right. We cleaned all walls and ceilings then primed and painted her up. So, before: 










And after:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's a stucco exterior that hadn't been touched in 6 years since it was built. Dingy, moldy, nasty......until I got ahold of it. The white vinyl soffits were black with mold.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's the other after for that stucco exterior, and a couple shots of an acid stained floor.


----------



## cssconstruct (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine are not as impressive, but here is the last house we built


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

testing pic size


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is another before and after that I did today.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Before:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

After:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Some more "afters" (the before shots were basically nothing there kinda thing):


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

The "before" for this deck was a set of pre-fabbed concrete steps.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

PT Deck & Privacy Screen. Again, the "before" was a blank canvas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy s**t you guys do nice work!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

not quite done

before

during


after tbd


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

before

after


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> before
> 
> after


That is beautiful work there! :clap: :notworthy


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

A few before and after porch repairs


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

A few more


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

before
after


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry wrong before shot posted


----------



## kklick (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I've got a good one from this past week. Our company just finished up doing an Extreme Makeover home edition show last week. Here are the resulsts.

Before










Demo










After



















Not too shabby for time frame we built it in. We actually prefabbed alot of the house before hand but we actually started assembling the house at 11:30 am last wednesday (11-15). Sunday (11-19) at 2:00 pm the house was turned over the home owners.:clap:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

My hats off to ya for doing the show. but a house of that size built that quick is down right scary!:001_unsure:


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

This is why you NEVER put a solid (much less a Behr solid) on deck with not enough ventilation. First pic is flaky mess. Second pic is after stripping with high caustic left to dwell 12 hours (sodium hydroxide based) Neutralized with oxalic acid.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Same deck after it was dry and defelted and then sealed. This deck has not been touched in two years and still looks as good as the day we finished it. The solid pictured above was one year old.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Basement remodel - add storage area, enclose HVAC


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

faux venetian wall. I couldn't find a better before pic.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

New Cedar deck


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

cleaner/wash/vinyl restorant polymer


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Replace handrails, clean, pH balance, clear sealer.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's the completed deck that I had my own thread going about...


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for everyone's entries... we had more interest in this contest than I had hoped!
We've seen a lot of great work!

I'm closing the thread now since it's past time. I'll try and do the drawling tomorrow. I have to cut out all the little pieces of paper first. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

The drawling has been held! 
We had A LOT of great entries but this is a random drawling so the winner is picked at random (lucky me !

And the winner of the Before & After Contest and a new Bosch Powerbox Radio is .....

*sparkie5 Post 102!*


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, we may have a problem. Sparky... where is your before picture? If he doesn't have one I'll have to redraw.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

OK, this is a REALLY bad video. It was bad to begin with but I had to reduce it from 180MB to 5MB and now it is even worse.

Anyways, for anyone who thinks the contest was rigged or whatever I tried to make a video of the drawling as proof. If your REALLY bored and haev 7 minutes of boring footage to watch knock yourself out: http://www.contractortalk.com/beforeandafter.WMV

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I think you rigged it. You went and purposley bought a broke ass camara. Or maybe your just cheep like me.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Sparky!!!


Thanks for doing this again this year Nathan!


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah congrats on the win. Nice work.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I think a congressional inquiry should be next on the agenda ....ah, congratulations anyway sparks...i knew i should have worked the sentimental angle (most of my remodel work is done for gay orphaned mentally handicapped 1/4 lesbian quadraplegic homeless pound puppies...honest):whistling


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

[email protected]&R said:


> I think you rigged it. You went and purposley bought a broke ass camara. Or maybe your just cheep like me.:laughing: :laughing:


Back in the day it was a great webcam... but not now. I'm not sure I've ever used it except for when I first got it 5 years ago. Serves me right


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Nathan said:


> Well, we may have a problem. Sparky... where is your before picture? If he doesn't have one I'll have to redraw.


BTW, I think this issue is resolved. She sent me a few more pictures of the inside of the home before the remodel via PM. We aren't going to post them though because they are family shots with kids in them of the house before remodel.

Anyways, I think it's offical. Congrats! :jester:


----------



## rick4u2000 (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats Sparky!


----------



## YourWayPainting (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations Sparky.


----------

